# suggestions on sights



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The PSE Eclipse sights are very nice. They should be coming out soon. The cheapest of the 3 is $120 msrp. If I was shooting a multi pin sight i would definitely get one.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i like the Extream CBE and sure-loc sights


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I like my Sword Acu-Site


----------



## pro-elite (Jun 9, 2009)

the toxonics are nice as well as the sureloc lethal weapon series thats what i use and its never let me down


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

I love my new Copper John Widowmaker .019 pin 5 Pin sight...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I really like my viper predator microtune. Very bright pins and very durable.


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

cobra all the way it really doesnt matter what model but they stay bright for a while after dark


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Spott-Hogg. You dont have to loosen or tighten anything just a two screws to adjust height and left and rights on the sight. They are micro adjust.
They are a solid sight and are worth the money you pay for them.


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

I have extreme's on both my bows great sights


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Check out the Tru Glo Xtreme sight then the black gold sights are also very very nice.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

A week or so ago i saw someone selling the same sight i have, an extreme rt 1000 5 pin .019 sight. i think it was for $75 and brand new they are about $115. the pins are pretty bright but not as bright as Toxonics.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

pheonix34hunter said:


> cobra all the way it really doesnt matter what model but they stay bright for a while after dark


+1, i had a cobra bommsland 4 pin and they were ultra-bright. They make a six pin boomsland plus that has .019 pins and it's pretty nice, but I like the adjustability of length on my extreme rt 1000 sight.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I just bought an Extreme RT900, 4 .019 pins.


----------



## GiveUmTheShaft (May 17, 2009)

the black gold flash point sights with the photochromatic fiber optic cover. is a good one. it is nice because the cover changes color in the sun light so not too much light gets in and makes it hard to shoot and changes back to clear so the pins get brighter when it gets darker outside. its a really cool sight that is worth looking at. here is their web sight http://www.blackgoldsights.com/


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I also like axcel sights. I had an armortech HD, but I sold it. Right now I have the ax 3000 for target and couldn't be happier.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

i'm shootin the sword acu sight 4 pin and love them


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

The Sure-Loc Lethal Weapons are great sights. Built to last, and they can micro adjust so you get sighted in perfectly!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

sureloc and tox


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

if i were you i woud go with sword sights


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

well i bought an Extreme RT900, thanks for all the suggestions, though.


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

I just got the best sight for hunting I have ever used. I got the new Extreme
Bone collector Microadjustment sight. I got it in all black.And it looks sweet!!!


----------

